# powerpc G5 2004 et watercooling



## mc-ready (23 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai quelqu'un près de chez moi qui serait ok pour me vendre un powerpc g5 et je suis assez interessé etant donné que j'ai quelques soucis de memoire non résolus sur mon g5 actuel.
Le probleme c'est que j'avais lu que les g5 intel etaient sujet à un probleme de watercooling et donc si j'ai bien compris un probleme de circuit de refroidissement.
Toujours d'apres ce que j'avais lu mon g5 n'etait pas sujet à ce probleme car non équipé car trop ancien 2x2ghz powerpc 2005 il me semble
mais là le powerpc qu'on me propose est un 2004 et malgré ca sur wikipédia je vois que justement le model qu'on me propose à savoir 2004 2,5ghz est le seul équipé avec ce systeme de refroidissement
n'y connaissant pas grand chose et n'étant pas sur que les infos de wikipédia sont correctes je viens vers vous pour savoir si oui ou non ce mac est équipé de ce systeme auquel cas je ne le prendrais pas meme à bas prix vu qu'apparemment des que le souci survient on peut jeter l'ordi à la "décharge"
l'ordi en question c'est:
C'est un G5 dual processeur 2x 2,5 GHZ Power pc  OS 10.5.8 (leopard )
2,5 GO scram HDD en SATA année 2004

merci


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2015)

Normalement, s'il n'a pas fuit depuis tout ce temps, ça devrait aller

Si c'est un dual 2,5 c'est effectivement un refroidissement liquide.


----------



## claude72 (23 Février 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> Le probleme c'est que j'avais lu que les *g5 intel* etaient sujet à un probleme...


Leur plus gros problème est de ne pas exister ! : c'est soit un G5, soit un Intel, mais ça ne peut pas être les deux...

... et donc si tu as trouvé sur Internet des infos sur des "G5 intel", ça laisse planer un gros doute sur la fiabilité de ces infos !!!


----------



## mc-ready (23 Février 2015)

@Invité: avec tout ce que j'ai lu sur ce probleme de watercooling j'ai pas tellement envie d'essayer  c'est bete parcqu'on trouve pas souvent de g5 pres de chez soi...
@ claude72: non mais quand je dis g5 intel je parle du g5 pour la forme...


----------



## mc-ready (23 Février 2015)

après je me pose une autre question, si un jour ce g5 subit la loi du watercooling, au maximum cela peut endommager quoi?
car j'ai en trop un g5 2x1,8ghz mais sans carte mere ni lecteur dvd, ni DH ni memoire
est ce possible de coupler les 2 au cas ou ou c'est techniquement pas possible?
sachant que ce mac on me le propose à 70€


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2015)

En règle générale, c'est la carte mère qui subit la corrosion.


----------



## mc-ready (23 Février 2015)

invité@ t'es penses quoi toi? deja 70€ pour la machine c'est un bon prix vu son age?


----------



## Invité (23 Février 2015)

Les conseillers ne sont pas les payeurs !!! 

Je garde des PPC, mais pour l'usuel, j'ai passé tout le monde en Intel à la maison.

Là, je suis plus que déçu par Apple et je commence Linux (Mint).
Après 30 ans sur Mac ça fait bizarre, mais vu la tournure des événements. Os qui changent tous les ans, non finalisés. Matériel hors de prix ou totalement fermé (Mini, MacBook) je crois qu'il est temps de changer…


----------



## mc-ready (24 Février 2015)

oui mais sans conseil je crois que je vais pas acheter 
bon je pense que je vais essyaer de trouver d'autres posts sur le forum sur le watercooling, voir si ca touche une generation plutot qu'une autre ou si tous les mac ayant ce systeme sont susceptibles d'etre touchés
vraiment ca me ... pour une fois que j'en trouve un pres de chez moi, en plus moi j'ai pas besoin d'avoir le dernier mac, tant qu'il supporte garageband et que je puisse mettre max os x 10.5 pour pouvoir surfer un peu ca me va et celui là a justement le léopard


----------



## mc-ready (24 Février 2015)

je pense à une autre chose
si la personne me fait une ou deux photo de l'interieur du mac, est ce qu'on peut voir si il y a bien ce système de refroidissement ou c'est caché par d'autres éléments?
historie d'etre déjà sur qu'il en soit bien équipé...


----------



## subsole (24 Février 2015)

Pour avoir utilisé un (jusqu'à sa mort par noyade), il suffit de regarder à l'intérieur c'est visible. 
Regarde 














La totale sur ici


Sinon, à part pour un collectionneur, cette machine n'a aucun plus atout aujourd'hui. 

Un peu de plomberie. :smug:


----------



## mc-ready (24 Février 2015)

bon j'ai demandé des photos au vendeur, je vais bien voir déjà s'il en est équipé ou non


----------



## lpl (24 Février 2015)

En plus de carte mère le plus gros risque en cas de fuite c'est l'alimentation qui se trouve juste en dessous. Le modèle late 2005 4x2,5ghz semble le plus fiable, je suis en train de changer le liquide de refroidissement sur le mien, c'est pas simple.


----------



## mc-ready (24 Février 2015)

voici 2 photos que l'on m'a fourni, est ce que ca peut aider sur l'identification? ou faut il absolument aller vers l'interieur sous le cache?


----------



## claude72 (24 Février 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> @ claude72: non mais quand je dis g5 intel je parle du g5 pour la forme...


??? 





Invité a dit:


> Là, je suis plus que déçu par Apple et je commence Linux (Mint).


Idem, mais avec Xubuntu (j'ai essayé Mint, je n'ai pas aimé...)


----------



## lpl (24 Février 2015)

Une photo en gros plan du modèle juste en dessous du système de refroidissement serait l'idéal.


----------



## mc-ready (25 Février 2015)

voici les dernières photos qui confirme qu'il en est équipé
c'est dommage, l'ordi me convenait bien, le prix aussi, le tout pas loin de chez moi
alors juste une question de débutant mais je suppose que la carte mere ne tournera pas correctement si elle est monté dans un g5 équipé d'un systeme de refroidissement standard?


----------



## Invité (25 Février 2015)

Purée quand on pense au prix que ça valait !!!

Je ne crois pas que ce soit une bonne idée de le monter dans un ordi prévu pour un 1,8GHz.
A la limite dans un Dual 2,7GHz non watercoolé pourquoi pas, mais je ne suis pas sûr que les cartes mères (watercoolé et non) soient identiques…

Je peux te filer les manuels des 2, si tu veux comparer ?


----------



## matacao (26 Février 2015)

@mc-ready Tu as raison évite le G5 watercoolé, j'ai un 2x 2,7 Ghz qui a fui, malgré changement des processeurs j'ai toujours des problèmes.
Il me semble en théorie possible de mettre des procos de non watercoolés sur une CM de watercoolé mais il te faut obligatoirement l'ASD (Apple Service Diagnostic) pour pouvoir recalibrer les procos et la carte mère.


----------



## mc-ready (26 Février 2015)

bon je crois que je vais laisser tomber
meme s'il est vendu 70€ j'ai pas envie de prendre ce risque d'autant plus je peux rien récuperer ensuite
@Invité: c'est gentil mais ne t'embetes pas pour moi, j'ai déjà un probleme de mémoire sur mon G5 actuel que je n'arrive pas à résoudre donc je vais eviter de me lancer dans des comparaisons entre les deux, je n'y comprendrais rien ou presque.

bien merci à vous, je vais lui dire que je passe la main


----------



## KERRIA (30 Mars 2015)

personnellement j'en ai eu 2 de ces machines, la dernières cédée il y à 2 ans frétille toujours et le compartiment watercool est bien sec...l'autre je ne sais pas car..pas de nouvelles bonnes nouvelles...
Je crois qu'il y à eu une série à problème mais laquelle ?
Sur ce forum je me souviens qu'un utilisateur victime de fuite avait réparé et expliqué tout , photos à l'appuis....serait intéressant de retrouver cet article ?...
En tous cas c'était une merveillleuse machine...sauf un peu bruyante

La Bonne Soirée


----------



## subsole (31 Mars 2015)

Voilà un lien, je ne sais pas si c'est celui dont tu parles.


----------

